# Low progesterone, clomid and miscarriages



## wilkin (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new to FF. 
I'm on clomid treatment as my consultant thinks I don’t ovulate, following low progesterone results as part of my fertility testing. I have had conceived twice this year on 100mg clomid but sadly miscarried both times, once at 9 weeks and once at 6 weeks.
I’m going back to see my consultant as I’m concerned that the low progesterone problem I have might also be causing the miscarriages? Or it might just have been very bad luck. I have another month to wait until the appointment.
Has anyone experienced anything like this? And do you know if they would prescribe progesterone in these kinds of circumstances? I know they don’t investigate miscarriage unless you’ve had 3 in a row, but I don’t want to do another round of clomid if it’s just going to end the same way again due to an underlying problem… 
Any info or advice welcome.


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello wilkin


I'm sorry for your losses    i think it is def worth a visit to the gp to ask about prog support, if you aren't producing enough to support a pregnancy then you will need the extra to keep your lining thickened, it cant hurt to ask.
Good,luck hun


poppy xx


----------



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Wilkin,


Welcome!  So sorry to hear of your miscarriages...I have had a similar experience TTC #2 - I conceived twice naturally, and both times I had had the day 21 progesterone done that cycle, and both times it was low (around 10-15).  I pushed my consultant on this, particularly as I had a friend who had gone through 3 cycles of IVF, and only the final cycle, where she used progesterone pessaries after embryo transfer, was successful.  Unfortunately it was like banging my head against a brick wall as my consultant kept re-iterating that 'there is no evidence' to suggest that giving progesterone after ovulation for women trying naturally has any benefit...however, I think it's more the case that there's not been any studies done on this as all the research seems to go into IVF.  To me, if it's progesterone that supports the pregnancy until the pregnancy hormones take over, then low progesterone is an issue surely? We're at a private clinic now for medicated cycle treatment (rather than IVF) and they are strong supporters of progesterone taken in the latter part of the cycle.


So...definately worth asking the consultant about it, but please don't be fobbed off as I was.  I'd also say that clomid can have quite a detrimental effect on cervical mucus (which is essentially for transporting sperm to the egg) so worth keeping an eye on that as well, and making sure it's there for the few days around ovulation.


Hope that helps a bit, 
Cx


----------



## wilkin (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for your messages. That's really interesting about the consultant not wanting to prescribe progesterone - i have the feeling she will say the same to me.
The appointment is next week and I'll do my best to put a good case forward.
Can I ask what a medicated cycle treatment is? I've not heard of that before. We are NHS at the moment but wondering if it would be worth going private to explore these kinds of options, instead of being pushed towards IVF...
Good luck in both your journeys.


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Wilkin,

I had a miscarriage last summer which I believe was due to low progesterone. I'm on my second cycle of clomid now and my consultant has advised that as soon as I get bfp I need to contact her where she will prescribe progesterone pessaries and 75mg aspirin. By the way my progesterone tests have been fine. So yes the can provide progesterone support to help maintain pregnancy.


----------

